# 2015 BH Ultralite Dura Ace



## hartley1 (Nov 26, 2010)

My cable broke off for front derailleur. I was told there is a tool made by Park Tools that enable one to insert cables thru a frame. I have not been able to locate on their site. Can anyone offer any info. Thx


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

IR-1.2 Internal Cable Routing Kit | Park Tool

This is what you're looking for


----------



## hartley1 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thx-Already purchased the Jagwire Internal Cable Routing-I understand this works on most frames-if it doesn't I will try the Park tool-Once again thx


----------

